# router bits



## Grampa (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello


Im hoping someone might be able to tell me which brand of 1/2 inch router bits would be best as i am setting up a new router table with a triton router and a kreg table .Any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks 
Grampa


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

My favorite bits are Whitside top quality and good value. Also like some freud, Amana,CMT, Summerfelds... I'm sure others will chime in here with some I haven't tried that are good.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to the router forums. 

You might check E-bay. Many members purchase a lot of their bits there. I'm sure Bj will be along shortly to give you a link. If not, I'll give him a nudge.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Grampa! I like the MLCS bits. They are decent bits for a decent price and shipping is free...

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/routerbit.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Grandpa, a good way to start is to buy the first couple of bits from an inexpensive source. Almost everyone damages their first bits from overheating so I feel you are best off to learn on a couple of throw away bits. Woodcraft, MLCS, Eagle America or store brands are fine for this. Once you get a feel for how the bits cut, the proper speed to move the wood past the bit and the amount to cut in a single pass... then you should purchase high quality bits like Whiteside. Other top rated brands are Amana, CMT, Freud and BJ's favorite value bits, the Katana bits from MLCS. Buy bits when they are on sale for maximum value, Woodcraft offers a different Whiteside bit each month at 25% off.


----------

